# Reading > Who Said That? >  Where is this quote from? Or is it somewhere from my brain?

## kelby_lake

Something to do with love and pity. Maybe 'Isn't that all love is? Pity?' or 'Aren't they the same?' or something.

----------


## mollie

Kelby - is it "A pity beyond all telling is hid in the heart of love"? WB Yeats?

----------


## kelby_lake

Thanks, but probably not- I've never read any of his poems or anything.

----------


## IndigoStorm

> Something to do with love and pity. Maybe 'Isn't that all love is? Pity?' or 'Aren't they the same?' or something.


Are your palms sweaty, is your heart racing And is your voice caught within your chest?
It isn't love, it's like.

You can't keep your eyes or hands off of them, am I right?
It isn't love, it's lust.

Are you proud, and eager to show them off?
It isn't love, it's luck.

Do you want them because you know they're there?
It isn't love, it's loneliness.

Are you there because it's what everyone wants?
It isn't love, it's loyalty.

Does your heart ache and break when they're sad?
Then it's love.

Do you cry for their pain, even when they're strong?
Then it's love.

Do their eyes see your true heart, and touch your soul so deeply it hurts?
Then it's love.

For more Motivational Thoughts

*Do you stay for their confessions of love, because you don't want to hurt them?
It isn't love, it's pity.*

Are you there because they kissed you, or held your hand?
It isn't love, it's low confidence.

Do you belong to them because their sight makes your heart skip a beat?
It isn't love, it's infatuation.

Do you stay because a blinding, incomprehensible mix of pain and elation pulls you close and holds you?
Then it's love.

Do you pardon their faults because you care about them?
It isn't love, it's friendship

Do you accept their faults because they're a part of who they are?
Then it's love.

Do you tell them every day they are the only one you think of?
It isn't love, it's a lie.

Are you attracted to others, but stay with them faithfully without regret?
Then it's love.

Are you willing to give all of your favorite things for their sake?
It isn't love, it's charity.

Would you give them your heart, your life, your death?
Then it's love.

----------


## kelby_lake

Maybe it came from my brain then. I've written it in one of my novels but was sure I heard it before.

----------


## Sapphire

This one came to my mind
To love with the spirit is to pity, and he who pities most loves most.
_(Miguel De Unamuno - 1864-1936, Spanish Philosophical Writer)_

----------

